# Easy to make antlers?



## Kitesuna (Feb 21, 2011)

Greetings fellow fursuit admirers. I was wondering if there are any simple antler/horn making methods? I may be having a commissioner be interested in a caribou partial, I've only made foxes and felines thus far so this is a bit of a fun sounding challenge to me. 

My first thought is to make the antlers using paper clay as I recently saw it irl being used to make a avian beak and was impressed with the result. However I was wondering if anyone else had any better suggestions? Because I'm sure antlers aren't the same as beaks hehe.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 21, 2011)

Resin. Light weight resin.


----------



## gdzeek (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah probably resin, I used sculpey clay and aluminum foil core to make horns.. and well.. didnt end very well

Real antlers though are super common, If you ever pass through Wyoming or such there practically trying to give away real ones lol


----------



## hallucinogenocides (Nov 10, 2013)

aluminum foil core or base can be used if you were making paper mache type a very very light weight antler set. Some people may want to know this if they were making a Quick look or if you are a dancer and plan on using them as a prop. 

You be able to do it with sculpty and bake it but if your doing to do this I would put a bone in the aluminum foil core. 
Use the foil to make the form and something like coat hanger wire inside your foil. Depending on if your doing your Antlers together or apart it would difffer on if the wire could come out. You would have to figure out the right amount of sculpy. Too much and it will weigh a fair amount and I am not sure how it would work with baking. If their are heavy parts they may break and if it's to little it would likely crack or crumble. You don't wan't them to be like bone china!

I too have thought of real antlers I know I could get caribou ones easy. My boyfriends father hunts and so does his brother in law. It would be a great way to save as much of the animal as possible. I actually lived of caribou for a while. It's my favorite game meat. They are very good with the caribou I don't know how much waste is left but it feeds the whole family including myself my boyfriend his family back home. They send us par cooked caribou legs! We can't have it raw that would be better but you can safely give a dog a big bone like that if you partially cook it. My dogs get to eat bones with real marrow its safe and great for my animals. 


-----My Light weight casual idea for stag horns. Extra questions about how to wear, You guys may be able to help.​
_I myself use aluminum foil for my core and shape I covered this in painters or masking tape to stregthin my antlers. By useing the tape I avoided multiple layers of paper mache or tissue paper mache. I did not have to fill in holes and it helped stiffin but not add to much weight to my set. I will be doing paper mache and then painting them._

I am only unsure how to make a way to keep them on my head while dancing*.* Normally I'd spring for a head band BUT Mine are for a Belly dance costume. I am thinking they need a base to sit on and some way to tie them down... I am adding stag horns for my scottish family history. I am trying to work on a costume for a solo by including my family and important things into my costume and solo.

See My antlers with tape here....
*http://tinyurl.com/nfg8rzp*


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2013)

You probably can't beat the real thing. I imagine that antlers aren't that hard to come by on the web.
And it's not like you would be using something that is gathered by killing animals, deer throw away their antlers on their own afterall.
It looks realistic (because it _is_ real) and it's "premade". So you really don't have to worry about anything.


----------



## Rhee (Nov 26, 2013)

I was thinking one could use ortho glass to make a light weight antlers, since resin often times weighs more then the actual antlers [[but mucho expese $$]]. Rotational casting might be an answer but I really don't think it would work with such think parts


----------



## Darth Aislin (Dec 1, 2013)

Ehem, if I may:

You can find target antlers online at places like this: http://dmtargets.com/replacement-parts/large-deer-antlers
They're normally made of a lightweight, but sturdy material. Such as plastic. The precise definition of what you need to put on a fursuit head.

Real antlers tend to be far too heavy to mount on a fursuit head unless they're small, or carved out on the inside. 

You can make Resin antlers by hand by sculpting them out of clay, creating a mold for them, and pouring resin into the mold. This is essentially the same process many fursuit makers use for bases, noses, pawpads, etc. With different materials on some cases. (IE Silicone for pawpads.)

Clay antlers may break more easily than the other options, so be aware of how sturdy it is before committing to it.

Also consider finding a supplier who makes suits, and casts their own resin antlers if you don't like any of these options. If you can't find someone who already casts them, consider contacting someone such as StarborneWorks on FA. They may be willing to make a custom mold off of a set of previously procured antlers for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Teal (Dec 1, 2013)

While this topic can be useful this thread is really old and the OP isn't going to respond.


----------

